# Snow long exposure - is it possible?



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just been having a play with the camera with the snow falling, i wanted to try get some lines of the snow falling however, it seems you cant slow the shutter much at all due to the whiteness.

Could anyone lead me in the right direction to get the shot I am after?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

*ND Filter:* This lets you achieve the same exposure with a slower shutter speed by reducing the amount of light entering the lens.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Super, ill try it cheers


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i think you'd struggle, i'd expect you only need a second of exposure or so, anything more will be a white out, with an ND filter it would just be a white mist as it will all blur together


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes i had to have very minimal delay on the shutter, maybe I'm asking too much especially as a beginner


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Generally slowing the shutter down a bit will give you streaks, but to get lines of snow falling on a long exposure, the snow itself would need to be illuminated (just like when doing light/star trails, the actual object is self-lit) otherwise you'd probably not see it in the shot at all (as explained above)

I'm not sure on the transparency/opaque'ness of snowflakes but your best bit would be to try this at night, so you can backlit the flakes with a torch or similar, but also remember don't point the torch directly at the camera, more like just out of shot and use a lens hood to stop any stray flare.

stick the camera on 30 seconds self timer, this'll give you time to walk away from the camera ready to shine a torch back towards it.

As I say, this might not work - but is probably the only way round achieving what you want.

drew


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats great advice, and actually makes sense after trying light trails and lighting my car up at night.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb: also try and light from the front it as another option to see if that works better


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I was just gonna say if you have a tripod set a longer shutter speed at night and shine a torch which will give you the effect you want 
This should really help 




Phil


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill have to try it, it makes sense what your saying hopefully get to try it tonight, working at 10 though


----------

